# "Fresh" New Furry Site



## pagos_fora (May 14, 2014)

I know there are *Hundreds* of sites out there already relating to the furry fandom and social media, but I wanted to created a website where "fresh" (new furs coming into the fandom) as well as existing furs can come to one place and hang out. Now, I know it's not the *best* website. (it's the best  I could do with a limited budget and by limited,I mean free). But the it serves the same purpose. This place will be monitored by me, and I am tend to be very heavy on the rules to ensure safety is number 1 priority. With that being said, I invite you to visit www.freshfurry.webs.com

It's a website that has role play, featured art, commissions, and much more right on the site. 

for those furs who are 18+ a new website is in the process that will serve the same purpose, just with a adult spin thrown into the mix.


----------



## chesse20 (May 15, 2014)

".webs"


----------



## Xela-Dasi (May 15, 2014)

chesse20 said:


> ".webs"


 exactly what I was watching with a little smile.


----------



## pagos_fora (May 15, 2014)

Sorry, am I missing something?


----------



## dogit (May 16, 2014)

now i'm part of three furums


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2014)

pagos_fora said:


> Sorry, am I missing something?


Means you're using a free hosting service and didn't pay for a domain name.

No one's going to take you seriously if you don't have a bare ".com" or ".net", etc.


----------



## Abbi Normal (May 16, 2014)

pagos_fora said:


> I am tend to be very heavy on the rules to ensure safety is number 1 priority.



Sounds fun...


----------

